# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Looking for cliff/ravine photoshop brushes

## swiss

Ideally similar in style to the sketchy set of brushes

----------


## swiss

Did a search for this today and got excited when I saw the title then realized it was my own post from last year...with no replies lol

Still need these if anyone has them

----------


## KMAlexander

I got nothing. But I'll add it to my list of things to keep an eye out for.

----------


## KMAlexander

Josh Stolarz has some handy guides on how to draw canyons and how to draw plateaus.

It might be worth looking into.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

I can't really imagine setting up a brush for cliffs or ravines since the edges would need to be connected. It would be like trying to set up a brush for rivers. They would have to be the full length of the feature in question, or so I would think given the winding back and forth nature of them. Could be wrong though, I've seen crazier things.

----------


## Tiana

Could probably pull it off with a ribbon style brush but I don't think Photoshop supports that, Illustrator could probably do it though. Other World Mapper does have cliff brushes (they are just like an entire cliff), if you bought the program you could swipe them out of the features folder and port them into Photoshop or set up the map in OWM to use them. The set of overland features in there are the closest thing I can think of to an instant-cliff brush, since it has front pieces that can be stacked above or below, and 'top/back' pieces. I find it's not quite enough variation so I prefer to hand-draw in cliffs for most things. The tutorial llnked above is pretty much what I do for canyon sort of things.

----------


## swiss

Re: KMA Josh Stolarz's tuts - I found these in the past and tried following it but it looks like crap when I do it. I probably only need the slightest bit of artistic ability to do this and I can't make it look good, which is supremely frustrating. This may end up being my best option though

Re: Wolfe - I've seen them before (sort of) in map editors like Inkarnate and Age of Empires. They handle it by giving you 4-8 different directions that seem to fit together like building blocks. At the very least, it would be easy to photoshop them together.

----------


## KMAlexander

Do you have Adobe Illustrator? I put together a hatchure set awhile back that'd let you recreate something like this.

It's a really specific style, however, so it wouldn't work with every map.

----------


## swiss

Hey KM. I don't. I only have Photoshop Elements, which is a slimmed down version of Photoshop. It's also a different style than I was envisioning for the map I'm currently working on, but I appreciate the thought. I was looking at some of your other brushes last week and downloaded a few. You've got some great map elements in there.

----------


## KMAlexander

I made some cliffs for you, swiss.



It's done in the style of my Lumbia set, and it's available to download on this Lumbia post. (Link below the button.)

----------


## KMAlexander

I intentionally left them loose; it'll let people fancy them up any way they want.

I spent some time looking through archives, and this sort of "cliff" isn't really represented in any historical sources I could see. Most often, river valleys are shown with hills/mountains on either side, even for deep gorges.

Hope this fits the style you were aiming for.

----------


## swiss

Thank you KM! Very kind of you

----------


## KMAlexander

Happy to help.  :Smile:

----------

